# Best town to live in near Toronto



## B.e.e. (Mar 14, 2014)

My husband has been offered a job in Toronto, quite close to Markham. We will be moving over by July, although he may go ahead of us while we finalise the lose ends in the UK. We need some advice as to which is the best suburb or town to live in. Our daughters are 12 and 10 atm so the schools would have to be good. 

Can you suggest any blogs or websites that can help us decide and perhaps give us guidance as to the kind of things we should be thinking of and where to find information. What information helped you...

In the UK I work as a reflexologist specialising in labour and lymphatic drainage, what are the steps I need to do to be able to practice over in Canada and to obtain insurance etc Anyone with experience in this?

Any advice would be welcomed... Thanks in advance


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Commuting can be a nightmare in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA) so, if your husband's job is near Markham, then it would make sense to look at Markham and the surrounding area e.g. Richmond Hill. This is a very useful web site:

The Greater Toronto Area


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Both Markham and Richmond Hill are good communities with good schools. They have lots of parks and conservation areas as well as shopping. Unionville in Markham is an older area (1800's) with a main street and a bit of pleasant appeal where every place else around has been built since the 1950's.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

movinghelper said:


> I recently moved to Toronto - it’s a great city, there are some super nice neighborhoods to check out. I’d suggest using this website called (moderate)if you’re having a hard time choosing, it suggests the best areas for you based on what you need (schools, transportation, budget...etc) (moderated) - good luck!


I just looked at (moderated) and don't think it is very good. It seems to base its results on various demographic stats but does not give you a way to prioritize the options. It provided me with 5 neighbourhoods only two of which I think make any sense to me. Where in Markham (major intersection) is your husband planning to work? 

Are you planning to rent or buy? Are you interested in a house or apartment? Will you be driving too?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Lillianharvey said:


> I am also moving Toronto in 4 month ago. I did not knowing anything. For this reason My opinion I think torontoneighbourhoods are not better like as Navut website. Because when i went to move Toronto then navut.com site give me good opportunity to find neighborhood. i think not only torontoneighbourhoods is better but also Navut.com is also best for neighborhood finder.. Thanks navut..


Lillianharvey, your logon says you are from Banladesh but you say that you are from the USA. How is this possible? Plus your English is not very good. But let's skip those issues for now.

I just ran a quick test of Navut and found it very poor. I entered a price range to buy a house and it did a fairly good analysis of houses. Then I put in primary schools in the city with an importance of 1 and it immediately identified five areas that fit the bill. Since I have lived in the Toronto area for the last 40 years I know that there are a lot more than 5 areas that meet this criteria. 

This site is nothing more than, at best, a beta site. I am sure that you and some of your friends or team are using this forum to promote Navut. Please do not give people false information about the reliability or value of Navut.


----------

